# losing yourself in something



## spectacular (Apr 30, 2015)

What do u find makes you forget yourself?

I am so fucking tired of myself, thinking about my every move. Feeling drained and burnt out from countless hours of self reflection.

Sometimes I feel that's all there is to do out here minus searching for food and all the usual, being that anything else is prevented by authorities and waste culture.


----------



## squatterchad (Apr 30, 2015)

im learning the more i study train hopping the more my past and all the bad shit fades from my brain,and the less that i think about who i am/was and focused on the here and now of life


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 30, 2015)

Writing. 

Writing for me is a way to seperate myself from my thoughts, a way for me to objectively look at my own thoughts in the form of sentences. Also when I don't feel like dealing with my own problems I will write fiction as a means to create another reality for me to think on and analyze. I know it's not for everyone but give it shot. You're the only one who ever had to read what you create.


----------



## Leap (Apr 30, 2015)

There's only two things in my life in which I've been able to lose myself in: Books and video games.
Both of which I carry with me. I've stopped wanting to get high/ drunk all the time but in doing that boredom becomes a real thing you have to deal with. I draw, create worlds for D&D games and am currently learning harmonica and juggling. 

just find something you find semi enjoyable and do it, because, well, you got nothing else to do.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 30, 2015)

Papapop said:


> There's only two things in my life in which I've been able to lose myself in: Books and video games.
> Both of which I carry with me. I've stopped wanting to get high/ drunk all the time but in doing that boredom becomes a real thing you have to deal with. I draw, create worlds for D&D games and am currently learning harmonica and juggling.
> 
> just find something you find semi enjoyable and do it, because, well, you got nothing else to do.



fucking right dnd for life!


----------



## Durp (Apr 30, 2015)

I search for scrap wood, cigar boxes,metal oil cans and use my trusty coping saw, some sand paper and a caliper to build fun little instrements. Then learn how to play them. Making music makes the world drift away


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 30, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah as said writing. When my minds in an unchosen poetry mode I'm gone. Also, been spending a little more time in the woods, or was. Yes self reflection is draining. Those moments of unconscious consciousness are bliss; when you think back on that last second of unknowig anything and being totally blank, its refreshing a bit


----------



## wizehop (May 1, 2015)

You need a project which will take you most, if not all, of your life to complete. Something so grand you may never finish. Otherwise ya, life's basically just eating, sleeping and procreating.


----------



## spectacular (May 1, 2015)

wizehop said:


> You need a project which will take you most, if not all, of your life to complete. Something so grand you may never finish. Otherwise ya, life's basically just eating, sleeping and procreating.


What's yours if you care to share?


----------



## creature (May 1, 2015)

Stars..

dunno if you are in a city... but..

Stars..

& just wind..

& hope...

you know, if you try to be *fair*, & then try to be *kind*, you don't have to worry about subjecting yourself to too much self-analysis..

if you have a hard time enjoying where you are.. because that's what a lot of freedom is good for.. being where you *want* to be.. then are you in the right place?

i think sometimes that the need to accomplish, or to do, is just an extension of the same sense of incompleteness that make us overanalyze ourselves..

it's one thing to be driven & to *need* to do, perhaps.. it's another thing to do, because you have nothing better to do..

if you need to *do*, then maybe look for something tangible.. volunteer, or make a point of cooking for others (if you can find extra food), or look for cool things to give away, if you have time to.. if you set an objective for yourself, & it is not something you are instinctively or intuitively driven to do, you may run the risk of not accomplishing it, in which case you may set yourself up *again* for a whole, full episode of reflecting upon your failures (if that is part of what you do).

be simple.

there is a lot of evil in this world that will not be fixed, without a whole lot of tragedy, pain, war & death..
& when that comes, it will either come slowly, or it will come devouring us even faster than it is now.

so just do the strong, little things you can, & use that to not only measure yourself, but to *be* yourself..

whether good or bad, most truths seem to verify themselves by how usefull they are towards a given end..

hate people & don't give a fuck & just want the world to be the way that will let you have what you want?
become a fucking industrialist that bitches at the poor, because they refuse to be slaves..
there is lots of shit that will help that truth be realized in the actual progression of existence...


want freedom & fairness & to be left alone by the forces of greed that compel you to have to fear for the simple act of merely trying to exist?

-be kind, & do what you can to help others, because even if you are destroyed or ruined in the process, your truths are as real as any others for the moments you give them life..
& more so, they may go even further, because they extend you into those things which you share & desired to be shared through..

so..

if yer trying to forget yourself..

maybe what you need is to be yourself, more than anything else..

which is not you,

but the things that make you..

& *those* fuckers really don't care who you are..

they just care that you are alive,

& alive well...


----------

